# "One Call VIP Client"?



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

What is this? Even the pax didn't know what it meant.

I get a ping, accept it...and then this text comes in. What does it mean? LOL

I hate the way that Uber and Lyft just update/change things with NO explanations whatsoever!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

OK....I found out the answer for myself. I didn't think that LYFT would actually put a phone number for the driver to actually CALL. 

LOL

So I just called it. It was a medical company that requested a ride for their patient. LOL

I actually SPOKE with a person and asked him if they are including TIPS with these requests? 

*Silence.* 

So I explained to him that I chose to drive for Lyft since the riders are able to leave tips via the app. If the passenger is not the one that requested the ride, then the requester should tip FOR the patient. 

He acted like I was speaking a foreign language that he could not understand. 

So....considering he was just a CSR answering the phone, I asked him nicely to bring up this subject to his employer and let them know that tips are expected since the passenger themselves most likely THINK it has been taken care of by the requestor.

I know. Probably won't make a difference at all. But if I get another one like this...and no tip is included....I will ignore future requests.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK....I found out the answer for myself. I didn't think that LYFT would actually put a phone number for the driver to actually CALL.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


That is a CARE MORE medical charge call. Had one a couple weeks ago they actually are helpful. Some of their clients don't have Lyft, or speak English. They have interpretater service. Been in the works since July went live January 1.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

So can you 3 star this and not end up getting them in the future like I do with the line dancers. At least it was a plus...

Have you noticed ratingS on line requests going down....


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

I don’t like the way these 3rd parties are getting involved. These “booking agencies” are removing all personal accountability out of it for the passenger. For example, the driver is no longer able to provide direct feedback on the pax in terms of a rating. Nor does the pax have the ability to tip the driver through the Lyft app. What happens if the pax leaves a mess? Now there’s another layer of “he said/she said” for someone to get through. 

I could certainly be wrong, but I don’t see anything good coming out of this for drivers.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I would love to know what the "actual" rates end up being. We obviously get paid...How much is the 3rd party making? We do get pimped out by taxi brokers at there taxi rate.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

If other companies are piggy backing your service, then your rates are way too low. This is more proof that people would easily pay more. 

Don't do these rides. These companies are basically taking money that should be going in your pocket.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Pretty sure this goes against Lyft's TOS.

Especially if they charge their patients an added fee.


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

These companies are partners with Lyft ordering rides for their clients. Sometimes these clients will need rides to Palo Alto or another long distance because they don't have transportation of their own. 

Lyft needs to include a prompt for these rides that allows a driver to decline it without penalty. Unfortunately, that is wishful thinking and will never happen. Drivers in the Fresno region are not always able of driving 3 hrs one way.


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

Got one of these a couple of weeks ago, it was 50% PT and the pax tipped me $5 cash.


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Had one also it was an after hours pickup at a medical facility that was huge. Couldn't find rider so called and tried to find them and found out it was a number for the company that had no way to get ahold of the rider since it was an after hours answering service that picked up the call. Was a longer profitable ride so didn't want to cancel. Finally found the guy and he said his doctors office set the whole thing up for him. 

Can only imagine what would have happened to the old guy if i cancelled on him since it was after hours and he had no contact with them. Tried explaining to the old guy aboit tips and he said sorry he didn't have cash but would have loved to tip but also had no control over the ride and no app.

Not sure if he would have or wouldn't but I did explain to him how much cheaper lyft was then all the cabs he takes so I did at least get the whopping 5$ for a referral when he signed up with my code the next week that he used lyft. 

Cliff notes : no control over ride = no app tip and if can't find rider no good phone number to contact means way more cancels


----------



## zerostars (Nov 24, 2016)

This is simply a customer who scehules a daily ride at a certain time - they set it in the app like an alarm clock 

They give you the contact number because since these are daily customers they dont want you to cancel on them so they are late to work 

In my experience thus far they have all been minimum face riders with no tip 

Bus riders with no bus near their front door


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

JayAre said:


> These companies are partners with Lyft ordering rides for their clients......
> 
> *Lyft needs to include a prompt for these rides that allows a driver to decline it without penalty.* Unfortunately, that is wishful thinking and will never happen.





zerostars said:


> This is simply a customer who scehules a daily ride at a certain time - they set it in the app like an alarm clock
> 
> They give you the contact number because since these are daily customers they dont want you to cancel on them so they are late to work
> 
> ...


I've gotten 2 more of these requests now.....one today and one on Wednesday. You have no idea it's from them until AFTER you accept!

I called the company....both times....and told them they need to cancel since the pax is not allowed to tip us via the app and they don't include a tip either. When I called the first time.....no argument from them....they had it canceled before I hung up. Today I called and asked them to cancel again.....and the lady argued with me and said I was the one who needed to cancel! 

She made some vague threat that she was going to 'report me' to Lyft.

I emailed Lyft and asked them to NOT match me with this companies requests anymore. I'll post here if/when I receive a response on that.

I feel the same way as THIS:



Jagent said:


> If other companies are piggy backing your service, then your rates are way too low. This is more proof that people would easily pay more.
> 
> Don't do these rides. These companies are basically taking money that should be going in your pocket.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Lyft, Uber, GogoGrandparent, One Call, etc... they just expect people to drive everyone around for nothing. It's like they live in some alternate universe where everyone else does the work and they collect all the money.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I had a 3rd party medical insurance order a ride for a patient from a facility in Vegas to Mesquite. The company called me immediately after I accepted the ride to make sure I was good with a 90 mile trip. I gladly accepted and wish I could get on a list to get offered more often. 

Also, car dealers are doing the 3rd party dispatch, as are the time share places. I watch for and decline the time shares though cause the lady at Golden Nugget is on the other side of the borderline of false imprisonment and kidnapping.


----------



## Spazzradio (Jan 14, 2017)

I did about 5 minutes worth of research. One call is not piggybacking. they Deal exclusively with workers comp cases. They are either getting paid from the insurance and/or the company.

One calls dispatch system is actually integrated with Lyft. They have a deal.


----------

